# New England Aquarium



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I went to boston early this week and on my visit to the NE aquarium I took some pics that I thought some of you guys might like. 
They had some very nice amazon tanks, one with rb piranhas but they were not anything special (I have pics if someone wants them) and they had this huge tank with some of the biggest fw fish I've ever seen, they had a catfish/pleco (dunno) that was over 3 feet long, two huge pacus and the most impressive of all, an arowana that I guesstimate was at the very least 4 feet long, I couldn't get a clear picture because it always stayed in the back of the tank, here they are:

Catfish/Pleco:
View attachment 43376


Pacu:
View attachment 43377


And finally, the huge aro:
View attachment 43378


The best shot I could get of the face:
View attachment 43379


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's one with my hand next to it so you can tell how big it is:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That RTC and aro are just awesome :nod:

Thnx for sharing


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice pictures, that fish is huge


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

big fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, those are some inpressive fish - I want that RTC









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That RTC Is Massive!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey those are some nice pictures!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool pix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice pics. I love the Red tail chalceus


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fat arowana, whats the deal with arowana anyways?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That ARO is a monster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> That ARO is a monster!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed, I didn't notice it on my first look at the tank because it was hiding in the back, then I went back to take some pics and I saw this huge white thing with the corner of my eye, I turn around and I almost crapped my pants when I saw it, it was very huge and thick, you could probably feed a whole family for a week with that thing (not that I would dare to kill such an awesome fish).


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that big one is a armipar (sp)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam cool pics


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great pics







What cichlid is that one on the first photo(tail)Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice pics,but a fat ass arowana,he is huge


----------

